# AI on 300mg test?



## Bodyshock (Apr 8, 2019)

Should i take AI on 300mg test-p and 2x 250iu hcg per week cycle? (4 weeks later will up the dose to 400mg)
I've got Arimidex 1mg and i've used it before for  300test+npp and 500mg test cycles. (2x 1mg every week)
But now that i'm taking mast and anavar, only test and hcg will up my estrogen.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2019)

If you are gonna run 400 then just do that. No need to taper doses.

As for AI get your blood work done. E2 results combined with how you feel will guide you AI use.


----------



## Bodyshock (Apr 8, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you are gonna run 400 then just do that. No need to taper doses.
> 
> As for AI get your blood work done. E2 results combined with how you feel will guide you AI use.


Bloodwork already done and E2 is 34.91 ng/L (ref. range is 0 to 31.5 ng/L)


----------



## snake (Apr 8, 2019)

That was a little hard to follow but if I got ya correctly, you're on 300mg Test now without an AI and your BW came back with an E2 of 35. Now you want to bump it up 100mf to 400 and want to know if you will need an AI? God I hope I got that right. lol

With your past history, you should be a lock at 1mg Adex on 400 Test. If you're on 300mg Test now without an A1 and that BW is from then, don't worry about it being a little high for a short period of time.

If I misunderstood anything, please explain. And BTW, I like a guy who does his BW.


----------



## Bodyshock (Apr 9, 2019)

snake said:


> That was a little hard to follow but if I got ya correctly, you're on 300mg Test now without an AI and your BW came back with an E2 of 35. Now you want to bump it up 100mf to 400 and want to know if you will need an AI? God I hope I got that right. lol
> 
> With your past history, you should be a lock at 1mg Adex on 400 Test. If you're on 300mg Test now without an A1 and that BW is from then, don't worry about it being a little high for a short period of time.
> 
> If I misunderstood anything, please explain. And BTW, I like a guy who does his BW.


I just started my cycle yesterday(300mg test-p and 300mg mast-p with 50mg anavar) and that E2 result was just before i get on gear.
I am planning to bump up the dosage a bit higher later on if i felt good and no sides on the sight.
and thanks, you can find all my bloodworks on my introduction post.


----------

